# What do you eat before a 50 mile ride?



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My usual rides are about 50 miles. I used to just eat a power bar before leaving, but was super tired after the ride. This morning I downed half a bowl of cereal, a banana, and a power bar (clif mojo) and I feel much better than usual. 

What do you eat before a 50?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I think your reading to much into feeling better on your last ride. Yes it could be nutrition but it could be more sleep, fresher legs, a tail wind, you being fitter or a host of other things. A 50 mile ride most often takes me just over two hours. Nutrition seldom plays a big roll on such a short ride. Hydration could however be a factor. I would suggest you keep a journal to keep track of what your eating and details of your training so you can see for yourself what specifically works best for you


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I eat nothing before a 50 mile ride. 200 cal per hour on teh bike.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

200Cal on top of normal eating habits.


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

Normally, I ride 1-2 hours after breakfast. I normally try to get 500+ calories from breakfast...which for me means 2/3c oatmeal with 1c 1% milk and nearly 1/2c raisins. This is also my pre-race meal but normally eaten 3-4 hours before the start. On the bike (for training rides) I eat every 30-40 mins, either a gel or 1/2 powerbar or similar. Consider that if you are an average 150-180lb rider, you will burn anywhere between 1400-2000+ calories for 50 miles depending on the nature of the ride, of course. -PhysioJoe


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Today before 80mi i had the oatmeal/ricemilk/rasin and a Hammer Bar. During the ride i only ate 1/2 of a Hammer Bar and a little gu20 electrolyte mix.


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!

The journal sounds like a good idea. Also, I drank a lot of water before hitting the road this morning. 

My usual rides start as soon as I wake up, so I think that just a power bar is not enough for me (since my last meal eaten was usually dinner 12 hours ago). 

I used to just wake up and jump on the bike and go, but then started eating a bar before going. I think I'm going to try moving breakfast before the rides altogether.

Thanks again,
Bri


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't know how you guys can eat a clif/power bar for breakfast. Yuck. I prefer to eat real food and save the space food for on the bike.

I also eat a decent sized breakfast, mostly complex carbs and nothing that is difficult to digest, before a ride or race. Probably 6-700 Calories. Then 2-300 Cal/hr on the bike.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I'd rather say this is individual. It depends upon the terrain, hills, flats, inclines; how fast are you riding; how often are you riding; how are you spinning; all these relate to your body and are you running your body on fat with a few carbs or running on carbs with a little fat. Those who run their body on more fat will need less food for the ride. It depends upon your weekly and regular eating habits, have you been starving your body or have you been eating well? Do you have a full pack of carbs or are you already depleted?


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hydration is good as you know, ceral, oatmeal, carbs basically,1 1/2 cups or so....I will often then pack a bar of some sort or gel and maybe an apple or banana plus, for me,
at least 1 cup of coffee....before the ride,I also like to take take off with 3 bottles with me. Two on the bike and one in the pocket. One usually has cydomax or gator aid, whatever my trainer has on hand, my wife that is...:thumbsup: Listen to your body you'll figure it out....enjoy the ride!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I usually eat nothing before but usually consume clif bloks and a clif bar during my Saturday 50 mile ride, but the last couple weeks I have been eating a bowl of oatmeal before haven't felt much f a difference


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

For morning rides after breakfast I eat a bowl of cereal with a banana. If I'm riding after lunch I usually have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. During a ride I'll eat some fig newtons.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Did the MS150 a couple of weeks ago.
Saturday I ate a cliff bar for breakfast. Sunday I was a little under the weather due to the football games. Breakfast Sunday was a beer and a cliff bar.
I did eat and drank a bunch of water during the ride but breakfast, not really a fan.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

I just scuff down some yogurt with fresh banana. Could add honey, chocolate powder for a kick if you like. Water is a must. Then I eat on the bike whenever needed. 
In the morning I'm usually still full from dinner.
It's best to eat light and refuel on the bike, I try to keep this habit even for races but maybe an extra slice of bread n gel. 

Basically it's safer to eat less and refuel when needed than to overeat and feeling sick.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

You need carbs, potassium and some salt to hold electrolytes. The best, cheapest and easiest on the stomach are a few boiled, salted potatoes. Have that with breakfast along with an egg or two for protein. Powerbars provides a short term blast, but then you tank. If you're going to use them, do it leading into the last 45-60 minutes of your ride.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I agree with BianchiBob to eat a good breakfast with protein and carbs and save the energy bar until the last 45 minutes of the ride. That energy bar does numbers on your glucose levels, glycemic index, and causes you to rise and then drop aka tank.


----------



## Mark Manner (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi. For rides 2 hours and longer that I plan on riding relatively hard, I try a reasonable breakfast before, and then during the ride consume enough carbs (through powerbar endurance drinks, powerbars and gels) to end the ride no more than 1000-1200 calories net negative. This keeps me from running out of the glycogen stored in my body (for me that is maybe 1500-1800 calories worth). To do this I consume one 20oz bottle of pb endurance, 1/2 bar and 1 gel per hour. This has worked for me on rides up to 120 miles in the mountains (with additional water each hour if warm to hot). I tried a lot of different products to find one that I could tolerate over the long haul without too much stomach distress. I think finding the right stuff for you is really important and requires trial and error! Best regards, Mark


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I did a 45 mile ride this afternoon and an hour before I went out I had a Subway Footlong Meatball Marinara Sub. It came up a few times during a hard effort. Normally I eat nothing before I ride. I'm usually out the door every morning at 7am and knock out a quick 30 before I head off to work.When I get home I'll have a bagel and a cup of black coffee before I head for work. Rides shorter than 2 hours shouldn't require a lot of refueling, just adequate liquids. I normally find that riding on a near empty stomach yields the best results. A full stomach makes you feel sluggish.


----------



## Shoei Racer (Sep 19, 2008)

If I am doing a long enough ride, I'll eat a bowl of oatmeal then a sandwich with egg and bacon on wheat bread. (it takes about an hour to drive to where I ride with my buds, so it has enough time to digest) The oatmeal and wheat bread and great energy, and the bacon takes forever to digest so it's a steady flow of energy for a while. Clif bars are good as a "on the drive to the ride" snack. I eat alot...


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I've been know for long rides 70 miles and more to stop for a hoagie/sub sandwich aka cold cuts on a long italian roll, have it cut into fourth's or fifth's and put it in the rear pocket of my jersey and eat that along the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Other than my normal meals, I just take something along in my pocket.


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm usually go light and eat a cup of oatmeal of a banana. I don't like feeling stuffed on a ride.


----------



## trangkista (Aug 14, 2007)

two whole wheat toasts with a little butter and cinnamon sugar and a cup of coffee.


----------

